# Would you Commission me?



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 22, 2009)

Examples of my work can be found on my DA: http://tigers-shadow.deviantart.com/ (i would post my FA but My files of latest work can't be uploaded here so.. ya.. sorry) Although the four or five or so latest are the best representatives of my work as of how.

I'm thinking about charging anywhere from 5-15 dollars per piece, 5 for just the modified line art (my own line art) 15 being the background, maybe 17 for a full page background.

Yes I know its all Canines, yes I can draw/ try other species, no I can't do humans/anthros as of yet. Yes I can add text/colors for a character sheet. Yes I'm hoping for real life USD.

So:
-Would You Commission me?
-What would you order?
-How much would you pay?


----------



## Azerane (Sep 23, 2009)

No, I wouldn't. I personally think you're form and anatomy isn't good enough yet. But that's just me.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 23, 2009)

Would I commission you?- No. But don't take that as a judge of anything, because I don't commission anyone, except friends in dire need.

To be honest, you still seem very early in your work: and from a technical perspective, you're not offering anything new or unseen by anyone else. Example, why pay 15 dollars when you can do it yourself.  I can tell you're itching to start making money on your artwork, but you'll have to do something new to get attention like that. Do good perspectives, use a unique material for your work, that sort.  

My suggestion is to take art-trades. They don't pay the bills (though you are 16, so I'm not sure what bills you have to pay quite yet) - but they will get your name out there and give you experience in the process. Don't get discouraged; when I was your age, I was at the same level, trying to do the same thing. Guess how many commissions I sold?  (i think I got one pity commission) If you're determined to work hard at it, i'm sure you'll be selling commissions eventually.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 23, 2009)

No I wouldn't commission you either.  Your first 5 pictures all have the same pose as are a good deal of the images in your gallery.  As Azerane said your anatomy isn't very strong.  Also your coloring/shading doesn't show to me that you understand form very well. 

Is your artwork bad? Not necessarily, but personalty wouldn't spend money on it.  That said you are young and you have plenty of time to improve.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the honest guys, although I think this might have been the wrong place for me to ask as /I/ would comission me xD from a character design/ref perspective but I totally get what you saying, and ya I know...improvment and all that jazz. Always I'm improving


----------



## Donryu (Oct 1, 2009)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Thanks for the honest guys, although I think this might have been the wrong place for me to ask as /I/ would comission me xD from a character design/ref perspective but I totally get what you saying, and ya I know...improvment and all that jazz. Always I'm improving



You asked for an honest answer man.  One thing you have to ask yourself before asking question like that.  Is this going to be an ego stroking session, or are you seeking to learn?  

I personally think you have a long way to go before you can actually define what it is you feel your "style" is.  I see great potential, however the diamond unfurnished doesn't make a good wedding ring, it just looks like a rock 

:3


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else is saying so far, but I wanted to add just two really quick things.

1. The odds of me thinking you'd be able to do commissions in the fairly near future with a bit more practice is very high. 

2. You're light years ahead of me and your work is noteworthy.

Keep going. =)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish I could ban this question off the forums.

If you have to ask I don't think you're ready. I have seen few exceptions to this rule.


----------



## prizzle (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with FireFeathers - try some trades first. I used to advertise commissions wayyy before I was ready, and no one bought any. So I found something I loved to draw and did tons of trades, and improved A LOT in just a year or so. You have to build more of a portfolio, have lots of examples of your best work. If you stick with it, you won't have to advertise yourself as much, if at all.


----------

